# Cleft



## daniel (Oct 15, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to code this.

Gluteal cleft. DX?


----------



## dmaec (Oct 16, 2008)

you're joking right? ?


----------



## mbort (Oct 16, 2008)

Here, this link may help you.  The internet is a wonderful resource 

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Gluteal+cleft


----------

